# Epson Home Cinema 6100(TW3000) parts problem



## Endoskul88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi ALL!
I have a problem with my epson Home Cinema 6100-I broken LCD panels
Now I need to replace LCD panels with prysm
Maybe somebody have this projector for parts or know where I can get the parts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked eBay? I'd send you to Craigslist but I don't know if there is a Moscow version of it.


----------



## Endoskul88 (Apr 8, 2011)

mechman said:


> Have you checked eBay? I'd send you to Craigslist but I don't know if there is a Moscow version of it.


I checked ebay-nothing
Do you mean this moscow.craigslist
Epson doesnt have this parts for sale...
I found something on Alibaba and sent the massege to the seller


----------



## mmrrhappy (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone found out how to order the LCD panels?? I have been looking for a while now and can't locate anything... Any help would be greatful...

I have the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080p

Thanks

Mike


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There are no parts available for these sets generally. mech's suggestion of ebay is probably your best bet but be careful. What do you mean by broken panels?


----------

